# Northern burb of chicago sidewalk shoveler needed



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

I am looking for 1 or 2 sidewalk shovelers to service a location in the northern burbs of Chicago. Please pm me or send me an email if interested.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

check your inbox


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

pm sent still waiting for a reply


----------

